# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Helena’s Coffee - Cafe Sài Gòn

## nguyetnt

Nằm ẩn mình trong một con phố nhỏ với tên gọi Hoa Lan tại phường 2 quận Phú Nhuận, Helena’s coffee hòa quyện mình với một dáng vẻ đơn sơ của mộc. Một cảm giác trầm của những điệu nhạc du dương, chút lãng mạng của những ánh nến lung linh tạo ra một hương vị hoài niệm đặc biệt cho những ai đang tìm đến một không gian yên bình sau những giờ làm việc mệt mỏi. Cho những lo toan tất bật theo nhịp sống hiện đại, cho những nỗi niềm cần nơi chốn lắng đọng, cho lời chưa yêu thương chưa nói được thành câu.

Ấn tượng dành cho Helena’s coffee sẽ là cảm giác thích thú với bộ sưu tầm đồ cổ khá hoành tráng. Những chiếc xe cổ, những chiếc đồng hồ quả lắc, những tờ báo cổ hơn một thập niên, đa phần những món đồ ấy được chủ quán thừa hưởng từ gia đình và thú đam mê sưu tầm trong một thời gian khá lâu. Từ những đam mê ấy Helena’s mong muốn là nơi cho những hoài niệm và cảm xúc một thời ký ức được trở về trong một không gian hoàn toàn khác biệt của Helena’s. 
Gam màu chủ đạo là màu gỗ thông vàng nhạt với một chút hương thơm Charming mang đến một cảm giác nhẹ nhàng thú vị và cũng chính là phông nền tôn lên vẽ đẹp cho nét mộc của Helena’s. 
Helena’s coffee hân hạnh phục vụ quý khách từ 7h00 đến 23h00 mỗi ngày với các loại thức uống phong phú, kem Khava Pháp, điểm tâm sáng, cơm trưa văn phòng, các món ăn nhẹ và hơn 30 món âu phong phú. Đặc biệt, Helena’s coffee nhận thiết kế tiệc sinh nhật, họp nhóm, liên hoan, với những phong cách lãng mạn và ấm áp. 
Helena’s coffee 
nơi gửi lời yêu thương


*Ðịa chỉ	23 Hoa Lan, P.2, Q. Phú Nhuận, Tp. Hồ Chí Minh*

Chỉ dẫn	Từ Vòng xoay chân cầu Trần Khắc Trân, Quý vị rẽ phải vào đường Hoa Lan khoảng 20m là đến quán.

*Ðiện thoại	0933780779
*
Ðịa chỉ E-mail	coffeehelena@gmail.com

Website	Helena : Immunofixation : SPEP Test : Automated Electrophoresis


>> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Quán Cafe Helena's Coffee_





_Cùng khám phá các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn - cac quan cafe o Sai Gon

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour du lịch Sài Gòn tại tour du lịch Sài Gòn - tour du lich Sai Gon

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Sài Gòn click vào du lịch Sài Gòn - du lich Sai Gon_

----------

